# Quiksilver Black Alder 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.



## Craig64

*❄ Quiksilver Black Alder 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.*


*❄ Brand:* Quiksilver,
*❄ Model:* Black Alder,
*❄ YOM*: 2018,
*❄ Waterproofing:* GORE-TEX® [2-Layer],
*❄ Insulation:* Micro-fleece lined shell,
*❄ Size:* XL (Chest 43-46", Waist 37-40"),
*❄ Colour:* _"Mustard Gold"_,
*❄ Price:* $Au649.99, ($US499.99) RRP @2022,
*❄ Gender:* Mens,
*❄ Rider:* 192cm (6'4") 93kg (205lbs),
*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Range helmet/OT 2.0, Quiksilver TR Hubble goggles, Quiksilver TR Premium 2L GORE-TEX® pants, [ak] Powergrid base layer, [ak] Guide gloves, [ak] Endurance socks, Burton SLX boots, Quiksilver TR Platinum 24L riders backpack,
*❄ Board:* Endeavor Archetype 162 / Genesis EST™,
*❄ Location: *Thredbo, NSW,
*❄ Camera: *GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree SC2 carbon pole/Samsung Galaxy S8.












Just thought I'd give a few thoughts on the '18 Quiksilver Black Alder 2L GORE-TEX® Riders Jacket.

So I grabbed this jacket a few months ago in XL "Mustard Gold" for myself as well as a medium "Black" and "Mustard Gold" for my son from Amazon USA at a great EOS clearance price. This jacket is 100% absolutely faultless. The Black Alder is now the top of the range in 2L GORE-TEX® snowboard jackets for Quiksilver since they stopped the Impact and preceding Inyo insulated 2L GORE-TEX® (which I own) in this years 2016 to 2019 styles.









Quiksilver Impact 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.


❄ Quiksilver Impact 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Quiksilver, ❄ Model: Impact, ❄ YOM: 2017, ❄ Fabric/Waterproofing: 100% Polyester Plain Weave, GORE-TEX® [2-Layer], ❄ Insulation: PrimaLoft® Silver (60grms body / 40grms hood/sleeves) embossed taffeta and brushed tricot knit...




www.snowboardingforum.com













Quiksilver Inyo 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review


❄ Quiksilver Inyo 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Quiksilver, ❄ Model: Inyo, ❄ YOM: 2016, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 100% Polyester Plain Weave [2-Layer], ❄ Insulation: 3M™ Thinsulate™ Type G™ (60grms Body / 40grms Hood/Sleeves), ❄ Size: Mens XL (Chest 43-46", Waist...




www.snowboardingforum.com





The Quicksilver Black Alder Snowboard Jacket in 2018 had a $Au549.99 RRP ($Au649.99 @2022). I prefer the pocket layout of the 2018 as the current look a bit overloaded.












The Quiksilver Black Alder is pretty closely comparable with Burtons [ak] GORE-TEX® Cyclic jacket ie a lined non insulated shell.









Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review


❄ Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Cyclic, ❄ YOM: 2020, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 2-Layer Nylon 70D Plain Weave Fabric Blocked with GORE-TEX 2-Layer Nylon 200D Plain Weave Fabric (Side Panels), ❄ Insulation: Living Lining™ mapped...




www.snowboardingforum.com





This jacket however has got a few special additional features to note. The left zippered sleeve pass holder for your electronic lift ticket is frigging awesome.












A big bonus for us here in Australia for easy entry through the scanners at the lift gates. Quiksilver's Lycra sleeve gaskets are the best in the business and allow a beautifully warm and seamless integration from the jacket directly inside my under cuff mitts/gloves. All the branding decals are in reflective print. The rear bottom of the Black Alder jacket has a drop tail which sits down lower over your pants.












The Quiksilver Black Alder has plenty of great pockets sprayed around and the addition of dual YKK® Aquaguard® zips in the centre and chest pocket lock out all the elements. You also get 2 integrated hood stoppers around the front collar that tie down he hood over your helmet. I use a Giro Range and have no problems with this hood.












The Black Alder also comes with Quiksilver's basic attempt in replicating *Burton's* articulated [ak] concept with a slightly stitched and shaped arm design. It's probably not in the same ball park as say the [ak] Cyclic, Embark or Swash but more like a poor man's cousin.









Burton [ak] Embark 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.


❄ Burton [ak] Embark 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Embark, ❄ YOM: 2020, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 2-Layer cross dyed polyester fabric blocked with stretch nylon twill fabric, ❄ Insulation: PrimaLoft® Silver insulation [60g] throughout and Living Lining™...




www.snowboardingforum.com













Burton [ak] Swash 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.


❄ Burton [ak] Swash 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Swash, ❄ YOM: 2021, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 2-Layer Printed Polyester 150D Plain Weave Fabric Blocked with Nylon 200D Plain Weave Fabric (Side Panels), ❄ Insulation: PrimaLoft® Silver Insulation...




www.snowboardingforum.com
















Quiksilver has also dropped their zippered pants to jacket interface system that they used to have on their premium range which connects the powder skirt directly to the entire hem of Quiksilver's 2L Forever/TR premium black label range of pants.












This was a really good addition as it integrated the pants/jacket into one unit and prevented snow from entering your pants and back area around the waistline when your punching it through knee deep powder. They now just have the 3 tab connective system like most jackets have that lock the powder skirt to the pants. Cost cutting and "Shrinkflation".












The Mustard Gold colour is a pretty nice shade. I matched this up with a par of black Quiksilver TR 2L GORE-TEX® premium pants.












The Quiksilver Black Alder 2L GORE-TEX® Riders Jacket is one of the sweetest looking/performing 2L GORE-TEX® jacket going around that will keep you dry all day long and keep you shredding the Mountain with delight.


*An affordable high performing Jacket ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*


----------



## sito86

How's this jacket treating you? I'm looking into this same jacket from a different year (I think) and although it's advertised as gore-tex, it says the waterproof rating is only 10K 









Black Alder 2L GORE-TEX® Shell Snow Jacket | Quiksilver







www.quiksilver.com


----------



## Craig64

sito86 said:


> How's this jacket treating you? I'm looking into this same jacket from a different year (I think) and although it's advertised as gore-tex, it says the waterproof rating is only 10K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Alder 2L GORE-TEX® Shell Snow Jacket | Quiksilver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quiksilver.com


That will be an error, it's 2L GORE-TEX®. It was a great Jacket however I sold it as I had a few too many Jackets. I still have my Quiksilver Impact and Inyo though. I'm not a big fan of all the zips on the newer BA versions. Both those Jackets above in the last picture are Quiksilver Black Alder. If you can grab it on sale it's okay. This Jacket is on par with the Burton [ak] Cyclic but I would grab the Burton as they are only slightly more expensive ($US20) and you get Cohaesive™ hood stops with an [ak] Cyclic and a better more articulated fit.


----------



## sito86

Craig64 said:


> That will be an error, it's 2L GORE-TEX®. It was a great Jacket however I sold it as I had a few too many Jackets. I still have my Quiksilver Impact and Inyo though. I'm not a big fan of all the zips on the newer BA versions. Both those Jackets above in the last picture are Quiksilver Black Alder. If you can grab it on sale it's okay. This Jacket is on par with the Burton [ak] Cyclic but I would grab the Burton as they are only slightly more expensive ($US20) and you get Cohaesive™ hood stops with an [ak] Cyclic and a better more articulated fit.


Thanks for the quick reply. I actually found the jacket on other sites for $180-240. Plus I like the look better than the Cyclic jackets. What do you mean by hood stops? The strings to tighten the hood?


----------



## Craig64

sito86 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I actually found the jacket on other sites for $180-240. Plus I like the look better than the Cyclic jackets. What do you mean by hood stops? The strings to tighten the hood?


They are on high end jackets they are a system that builds a push button into the actual jacket that gives you the ability to control the cord length. The BA has standard toggles hidden behind the flaps either side of the neck line. 










You can see them the are little black circles on either side of the hood.










Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review


❄ Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Cyclic, ❄ YOM: 2020, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 2-Layer Nylon 70D Plain Weave Fabric Blocked with GORE-TEX 2-Layer Nylon 200D Plain Weave Fabric (Side Panels), ❄ Insulation: Living Lining™ mapped...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## sito86

Ah ok. I don't think that's a big selling point for me. I might just order the BA and return it if I don't like it. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Partyfnmarty

sito86 said:


> Ah ok. I don't think that's a big selling point for me. I might just order the BA and return it if I don't like it. Thanks for your input!


I’m currently looking to buy a Black Alder jacket as well. Would you mind informing me of where you found them in stock? I’m having trouble finding the right size/color.
A reply by message is fine if you prefer.


----------

